# My 1968 F100, 240 6cyl, 3 on the tree.



## Analyst Man (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Halligan (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice truck.


----------



## Analyst Man (Dec 17, 2014)

Halligan said:


> Nice truck.


Thank you sir!


----------



## mesupra (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice old bump side you have there, I have a later dent side f150


----------



## babybart (Dec 17, 2014)

Blue Oval Love!


----------



## Redbird (Dec 18, 2014)

Good looking truck! You can keep those trucks running with a pair of pliers and a screwdriver, unlike those of today. New one likely won't last half as long either


----------



## Ymountainman (Dec 19, 2014)

Them old Fords are my favorites!


----------



## Analyst Man (Dec 19, 2014)

Redbird said:


> Good looking truck! You can keep those trucks running with a pair of pliers and a screwdriver, unlike those of today. New one likely won't last half as long either


You are so right. Just this this fall I drove about 20 miles to pick up some wine grapes (we make wine every year) and when I tried to back the truck up I couldn't get into any gear. The shift lever just flopped around in my hand. Popped the hood and found the linkage disconnected. Washer and cotter pin no where to be found. Looked around for 5 minutes and found a piece of wire that I was able to wrap around the end of the linkage and that got me home!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 21, 2014)

Very Nice! I've been wanting an old Ford for awhile now. Guess I need to start lookin...


----------



## Analyst Man (Dec 21, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Very Nice! I've been wanting an old Ford for awhile now. Guess I need to start lookin...


Take your time, it took me several years but I finally found this one for $3500, with 78k original miles and everything works. Interior and bed look just as good as the exterior. It has been repainted but they did a nice job and it's all metal, no bondo anywhere. Came from NC.


----------



## Analyst Man (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Analyst Man (Dec 25, 2014)

Not sure why or how those came out as duplicates, as I said I'm not good with pictures.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 5, 2015)

My father used to have a 1968 Ford F-250 Crew Cab w/short bed. He bought it used and back then, it was a rare sight to see a 4-door pick-up.


----------

